# Girlfriend won't let me have female friends, grow a beard or watch porn



## keeganadai (Jul 25, 2015)

my girlfriend won't allow me to have any female friends, I'm not allowed to grow a beard, not even a stubble. also she said I'm not allowed to watch porn anymore. My girlfriend is bisexual and stated she will occasionally have sex with other girls and that I can watch but not get involved. how do i explain to her that she is being unreasonable?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Well step one is to reach in her purse and pull your balls back out.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

You dont. You get a better girlfriend. Then she'll figure it out herself.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

I agree with her on the female friends; that's a big No No. But not the beard; I liked mine when I had one. As far as porn goes, that's going to be a negotiation, depending on how important it is to you.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

The Middleman said:


> I agree with her on the female friends; that's a big No No. But not the beard; I liked mine when I had one. As far as porn goes, that's going to be a negotiation, depending on how important it is to you.



So you have no problem with the girlfriend insisting on a one sided open relationship?


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

All your problems will magically go away when you stop making them up…..troll!


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

I can see her point, I won't let my wife grow a beard or watch porn. Girlfriends are OK, but no sex. We're married though so that probably makes a difference, I'm pretty old school that way.


----------



## life_huppens (Jun 3, 2015)

Change a girlfriend, problem solved.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

If that's the case then two can play that game. Forbid her from growing a beard and see how she likes that! Then while she's laughing her ass off, tell her that she can take a walk and shove her one sided opinions sideways where the sun don't shine and her female lover can take it out while you watch. Dude get moving and find someone else.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You have been trolled


----------

